# Cortocircuito en paralelo con resistencia



## facundolaffont (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola. Suponiendo que en un circuito simple, con un nodo que se abre en dos caminos, hay una resistencia en un camino y en otro nada más que el alambre que transmite la electricidad, se da por sentado que toda la corriente se va por el corto.

Ahora, si tendríamos dos resistencias, según la Ley de Ohm, la caída de voltaje sería la misma para las dos resistencias, es decir que serían iguales.

Entonces, si una resistencia es de 1 ohm y la otra de 100k, el voltaje serguiría siendo igual para las dos resistencias, pero lo que no entiendo, sabiendo también que el conductor, sólo, también ofrece una resistencia, es: ¿ Cuándo la caída de voltaje, para el camino donde se encuentra solamente el conductor, desaparece, para que se vaya toda la corriente por ahí ?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2013)

facundolaffont dijo:


> ... pero lo que no entiendo, sabiendo también que el conductor, sólo, también ofrece una resistencia, es: ¿ Cuándo la caída de voltaje, para el camino donde se encuentra solamente el conductor, desaparece, para que se vaya toda la corriente por ahí ?


En conductores *reales* la caída no desaparece nunca pues siempre presentarán algo de resistencia.

Cuando los cables de conexión están correctamente dimensionados, su caída de tensión es lo suficientemente baja como para que a fines prácticos se la pueda considerar *0*.

Sin embargo, en casos como líneas largas, alta corriente o mediciones de precisión, algunos conductores *no* se podrán considerar ideales ya que su caída no será para nada despreciable.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 9, 2013)

facundolaffont dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ahora, si tendríamos dos resistencias, según la Ley de Ohm, la caída de voltaje sería la misma para las dos resistencias, es decir que serían iguales.
> 
> Ehí ?



Esta afirmación es IDEAL y solamente válida para fuentes con capacidad de corriente infinita. 

Cual es tu duda exactamente?

Un cable no es necesariamente un cortocircuito. 

Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 9, 2013)

Bueno, mi duda es que segun la Ley de Ohm, si tengo una fuente cc de 9V, la caida de voltaje para la resistencia, como para el "corto", deberían ser iguales, y no entiendo cómo un conductor solo puede tener 9V de caída sin tener una resistencia


----------



## chclau (Jul 9, 2013)

No se puede cortocircuitar una fuente ideal. La corriente se iria a infinito.

Ahora, tomemos una pila y un cable. Cortocircuitamos la pila con el cable, que pasa? 

Depende de cuan grueso sea el cable y de cuan buena sea la pila.

Las pilas reales tienen resistencia interna. Si el cable es muy bueno, o sea, su resistencia es muy chica, la corriente quedara limitada solo por la resistencia interna de la pila. Si el corto dura mucho tiempo lo mas probable es que la pila se arruine.

Si el cable es malo, con mucha resistencia... entonces ya no hay corto y no hay problema.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 9, 2013)

Nuevamente lo digo............MEJOR QUE TUS EXPLICACIONES Y AFIRMACIONES................un esquema , chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 9, 2013)

facundolaffont dijo:


> Bueno, mi duda es que segun la Ley de Ohm, si tengo una fuente cc de 9V, la caida de voltaje para la resistencia, como para el "corto", deberían ser iguales, y no entiendo cómo un conductor solo puede tener 9V de caída sin tener una resistencia



Es que en la realidad (no en lo IDEAL) cualquier conductor por mas pequeño que sea TIENE UNA RESISTENCIA. Por ello es que presenta una caída de tensión. 

Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 9, 2013)

El cable no es ideal, la bateria tampoco...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2013)

facundolaffont dijo:


> Bueno, mi duda es que segun la Ley de Ohm, si tengo una fuente cc de 9V, la caida de voltaje para la resistencia, como para el "corto", deberían ser iguales, y no entiendo cómo un conductor solo puede tener 9V de caída sin tener una resistencia



1 --- NO 
la caida de tension en una resistencia  es la de al fuente  (si esta resistencia No hace caer  la V. fuente )  .
pero en caso de corto seria el extremo de "caida de tension" , puesto que , valga la redundancia  tenes un corto , o sea la tension se cae a cero.
asi que NO , lo de azul es un NO rotundo .
por quen no tienes en cuenta R. interna de la fuente, corriente......... 

2 --- un conductor casi no tiene caidad e tension, por el circula corriente, la caida "normalmente " se da en la carga.
asi que tambien va NO  a lo de verde.



seria quizas un poquitin aclaratorio  el que presentes el panorama completo y no asi, las cosas de los pelos.
no es lo mismo 
"la papa es un tuberculo "
que .........
bueno, cambiar un poco el orden


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracias a todos. Encontré la solución, tan simple. Tuve que hacer unos cálculos nada más. Se ve que estaba en uno de esos momentos donde te enroscás por el lado equivocado. La solución que encontré es la que me hubiese gustado escuchar para que todas mis dudas se aclaren. Es más claro con cálculos.

Supongamos que la resistencia que ofrece el cortocircuito, que está en paralelo con un resistor, es de 0,0000001 Ohmios y la del resisor es de 1000 Ohmios, entonces Rtot = 1/(1/0,0000001 + 1/1000) = 1/(10000000 + 0,001) = 1/10000000,001 = 0,0000001 Ohmios y por lo tanto el voltaje entre sus nodos es casi 0.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 9, 2013)

facundolaffont dijo:


> Gracias a todos. Encontré la solución, tan simple. Tuve que hacer unos cálculos nada más. Se ve que estaba en uno de esos momentos donde te enroscás por el lado equivocado. La solución que encontré es la que me hubiese gustado escuchar para que todas mis dudas se aclaren. Es más claro con cálculos.
> 
> Supongamos que la resistencia que ofrece el cortocircuito, que está en paralelo con un resistor, es de 0,0000001 Ohmios y la del resisor es de 1000 Ohmios, entonces Rtot = 1/(1/0,0000001 + 1/1000) = 1/(10000000 + 0,001) = 1/10000000,001 = 0,0000001 Ohmios y por lo tanto el voltaje entre sus nodos es casi 0.



Ahhh ahora si está claro!!!! 

Si para vos 0 es igual a casi 0  ......... utilizando 7 decimales ?¿?¿¿?¿¿  *todo se aclara con cálculos. *

Suerte y saludos

Juan José.


----------



## chclau (Jul 9, 2013)

Tiene razon fdesergio, eso pasa por querer ayudar y contestar cuando ni se sabe lo que te preguntan... La proxima vez circuito... y de ahi hablamos. Ah, y la respuesta que "encontraste"... se entiende menos que antes.

Pone los circuitos y lo charlamos


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 9, 2013)

Adivinando un poco, tu error es el concepto de caida de tension, la caida de tension se mide directamente en el elemento NUNCA con la tierra, imagino por eso tu medida te da 9Vdc, pero realmente no hay caida de tension solo estas midiendo respecto de tierra que ES OTRA COSA muy diferente,c hauuuuuuuu


----------



## CarlGauss (Oct 14, 2013)

Creo que lo que pregunta Facundo es que si en una conexión paralelo como la siguiente (donde teóricamente las diferencias de potencial en ambas líneas son idénticas, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leyes_de_Kirchhoff) ¿por qué al generarse un corto en alguna línea toda la corriente fluye solamente a través de esta *como* si desmintiera lo dicho anteriormente? (veremos finalmente que no lo hace, ambas diferencias *tienden* a cero):




Si seguimos la teoría (denotemos '1' a la primer línea y '2' a la segunda):

[LATEX]\lim_{R1\to{0}} Rt = \frac{1}{\frac{1}{R1} + \frac{1}{R2}} = \frac{1}{\frac{1}{0} + \frac{1}{250}} = \frac{1}{\infty + 0.004} = \frac{1}{\infty} \Rightarrow Rt \rightarrow 0[/LATEX]
[LATEX]\lim_{Rt\to{0}} It = \frac{Vt}{Rt} = \frac{9}{0} \Rightarrow It \rightarrow \infty[/LATEX]​
Por lo tanto la resistencia total tendería a 0 y la intensidad total a infinito. Entonces la diferencia de potencial entre nodos sería:

[LATEX]\lim_{Rt\to{0}} Vt = It * Rt = It * 0 \Rightarrow Vt \rightarrow 0[/LATEX]​
Y si la diferencia de potencial tiende a 0, las intensidades en ambas líneas serían:

[LATEX]\lim_{Vt\to{0}} I2 = \frac{Vt}{R2} = \frac{0}{250} \Rightarrow I2 \rightarrow 0[/LATEX]
[LATEX]\lim_{Vt\to{0}} I1 = \frac{Vt}{R1} = \frac{0}{0} = ?[/LATEX]
[LATEX]\lim_{Vt\to{0}} I1 = It - I2 = \infty - 0 \Rightarrow I1 \rightarrow \infty[/LATEX]​

Así concluimos que en el caso especial de un puente en una conexión paralelo, toda la corriente fluirá por la línea puenteada.


*IMPORTANTE:*
Algunos con conocimientos en límites se habrán dado cuenta de que la diferencia de potencial entre nodos, es en realidad, una indeterminación del tipo:
[LATEX]\lim_{Rt\to{0} & It\to{\infty}}} Vt = It * Rt = \infty * 0 = ?[/LATEX]​Sin embargo podemos comprobar en la práctica que el resultado de esta indeterminación es cero porque de otro modo, la corriente eléctrica no se comportaría como vimos.
La pregunta es ahora, ¿por qué es cero?
Bueno, creo yo que una posible respuesta es porque en realidad la intensidad no es infinita; sino que esta limitada a la carga eléctrica de la fuente o a las propias limitaciones de corriente que tenga. Por ejemplo, en el circuito de un FlipFlop (http://i.imgur.com/o978zAr.jpg), al presionar P1 o P2 toda la corriente fluye por los pulsadores; pero esta corriente no será infinita sino que estará limitada por D1-R1-R2 y D2-R3-R4 respectivamente.

Y respondiendo a la pregunta de Facundo con un ejemplo práctico:


facundolaffont dijo:


> ¿Cuándo la caída de voltaje, para el camino donde se encuentra solamente el conductor, desaparece, para que se vaya toda la corriente por ahí ?


Bueno, supongamos que tenemos una fuente de 5 voltios limitada a entregar 5 amperios de corriente como máximo. Colocamos un diodo LED con su resistencia limitadora (Rd, consumo aproximado 0.02 amperios, podemos equiparar el conjunto a una resistencia de 250Ω) en paralelo a una resistencia variable (Rv, consumo variable con un valor inicial de 5Ω).
El Led funciona normalmente pero a medida que disminuimos Rv, aumenta su consumo hasta llegar al punto en que valga aproximadamente 1.00401606426Ω. En este valor Rt valdría aproximadamente 1Ω y el consumo de corriente estaría en el límite de 5 amperios.
Si disminuimos aún más Rv a unos 1.00200400802Ω, su consumo sería de 4.99 amperios y eso nos da un consumo total de 5.01 amperios. Sin embargo recordemos que la fuente esta limitada a unos 5 amperios, seguramente hay 4.98 que fluirán por Rv y 0.1 que fluirán por Rd ¿Pero por dónde fluirán los 0.1 que están en 'disputa'?
Este restante fluirá por la carga de menor resistencia, es decir que por Rv fluirán 4.99 amperios  y por Rd 0.1 amperios. El led se encenderá con poca luz.
Así se puede que ver que a medida que Rv disminuye, su consumo aumenta y le 'quita' corriente a la otra línea.
El límite puede calcularse pero dependerá de la fuente que utilicemos, la resistencias en serie de limitación, etc.
Pero sí es certero que en una conexión paralelo cuando la resistencia de una línea tienda a cero, toda la corriente otorgada por la fuente tenderá a fluir por ella.


Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos!


----------

